# ADA 60P lily pipe size and placement



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2020)

Looking for some input, preferably from people who have an ADA 60P, or an aquarium of similar dimensions (600 x 300 x 360mm WxDxH) @Tim Harrison jumps straight to mind 

Taking a step into the ADA world with my new 60P I've chosen an Eheim Pro 4+ 350T for my filtration which uses 16mm internal hose as standard, I'm wondering what size lily pipes you have used, where you have put them and why.

EDIT - I should maybe add I'm likely adding a Vuppa or similar skimmer also, I don't like the lily pipes that integrate skimming function from experience. 

As a side note, with my downsizing I've changed to a 60P and they look so narrow when compared to an EA Aquascaper; I know this is a fact, but in reality the difference is far more than you would imagine.
In my opinion they could do with a little more depth and/or a little less height, probably the latter as a preference for anyone interested so it still enables you to put the aquarium on narrower cabinet - a 60F is just far too shallow for what I want at 600 x 300 x 180mm (WxDxH)


----------



## Luketendo (6 Oct 2020)

I have a 60p sized tank, and I used the ADA recommended lily pipes (P-2 and V-3 I think) with an Eheim 2215. One option would be to use a hose size adapter although this would likely reduce flow rates. However, the filter you have chosen already has a very high flow rate for the tank.


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2020)

Thanks for the input @Luketendo 
A pair of hose size adapters were in my shopping cart and I took them out before purchase for some reason, easy enough to obtain though.
I did look over the ADA info before and also the filter pairings that ADA give which is part of the reason behind the questioning. I know the filter I have is well above the *advertised* flow rate Eheim give compared to the filter(s) ADA would pair with a 60P, what the actual flow rate of either is I'm unsure but always here of how little flow the ADA filters offer, the truth behind this or whether they are effective in the way they work I'm unsure.
How much effect on flow reducing from a 16mm hose to a 12mm hose would cause, that I don't know but a 16mm hose has an area of 201.06 and a 12mm hose an area of 113.1 - quite a difference.
The Eheim filter gives me the ability to adjust flow rate, so I can turn that down. I have always had the concern it is too powerful but trusted people have independently given me this as a suggested filter.


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2020)

Just to show the difference between the Cal Aqua 12mm and 16mm inlets/outlets from the front
(not in correct position, for display purposes only)


----------



## lazybones51 (6 Oct 2020)

I have an Eheim 2217 hooked up to a 60p. The 2217 has a 16mm inlet and 12mm outlet. I have both inlet and outlet mounted on the same side of the tank, which seems to work well and provides a circular flow.

The inlet is tucked away in the stems, which doesn't seem to have a negative impact.  The outlet is more visible.


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2020)

Thanks @lazybones51 - do you use glassware relevant to the filter sizes?


----------



## Luketendo (6 Oct 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Thanks for the input @Luketendo
> A pair of hose size adapters were in my shopping cart and I took them out before purchase for some reason, easy enough to obtain though.
> I did look over the ADA info before and also the filter pairings that ADA give which is part of the reason behind the questioning. I know the filter I have is well above the *advertised* flow rate Eheim give compared to the filter(s) ADA would pair with a 60P, what the actual flow rate of either is I'm unsure but always here of how little flow the ADA filters offer, the truth behind this or whether they are effective in the way they work I'm unsure.
> How much effect on flow reducing from a 16mm hose to a 12mm hose would cause, that I don't know but a 16mm hose has an area of 201.06 and a 12mm hose an area of 113.1 - quite a difference.
> The Eheim filter gives me the ability to adjust flow rate, so I can turn that down. I have always had the concern it is too powerful but trusted people have independently given me this as a suggested filter.



For reference my filter has 620 flow rate advertised and I feel like it is good enough, but I do have some staghorn algae. Not sure if that is flow related.

If you scale the flow rate by area then you end up with around the same flow rate as me. Whether it works like that or not I don't know.

Another thing is I previously had that Dymax 12/16mm lily pipes but the filter outlet was much larger, way too big for my filter and tank. I much prefer the ADA so something to think about.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (6 Oct 2020)

Luketendo said:


> Another thing is I previously had that Dymax 12/16mm lily pipes but the filter outlet was much larger, way too big for my filter and tank. I much prefer the ADA so something to think about.


Dymax? The ones I pictured are Cal Aqua.


Luketendo said:


> Whether it works like that or not I don't know.


I don't want to damage the filter which is a fear of mine after a previous experience, although I can see me needing to reduce flow for the size aquarium I have.
Despite stating both online and in the instructions it is safe to do so the Fluval G series filters motors are damaged if you restrict flow using the 'Aquastop Lever Valve' which is another word for flow control, I did get replacements as I was able to demonstrate it told me this was what the lever was designed for in literature supplied with the product - shame on Fluval/Hagen really.

Below is what I was told after speaking with the main UK Hagen Aquatic Customer Service/Technical Advisor, I will point out that no mention was made to them about using any products inline and was purely about the use of the flow lever to regulate flow.
_"As per our conversation regarding the flow lever, all our externals filters can have the flow reduced for maintenance and feeding times but should not be permanently restricted, this is why we do not recommend the in-lining of any product as this will restrict flow. Permanent restriction may compromise the efficiency and durability of the filter as would a car hand brake if you were to drive with it half on"_


----------



## lazybones51 (6 Oct 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> Thanks @lazybones51 - do you use glassware relevant to the filter sizes?


Yes, the inlet skimmer is the 16mm type. I did have a 12mm inlet with an adaptor to begin with, but the filter kept pulling the skimmer under water.


----------

